#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [遊記] FF21 台大開拓動漫 獸聚照片分享

## 迪亞狼

今天剛出爐的照片唷!!! 有沒有認識的在裡面呢 OWO
所有照片已手動縮圖，無銳化

2013.02.19 收到部分 Coser 撤照要求 , 已按照指示撤下照片 , 敬請見諒

****
有鑒於收到 Coser 撤照要求 , 為避免爭議 , 
本狼於狼之樂園論壇、個人噗浪、Facebook 私人社團 所張貼的毛毛照全數撤下 , 不再張貼。
造成該名 Coser 困擾在這公開道歉 , 對不起
****

----------


## 迪亞狼

2013.02.19 收到部分 Coser 撤照要求 , 已按照指示撤下部分照片 , 敬請見諒

----------


## 有醬藍

罐頭也好想去啦~。

嗚嗚~要不是快搬家了經濟拮据不然我也想去。

是說好多獸裝哦，果然毛茸茸的最有愛呢！

COS裡面的好多動漫人物不太熟悉，哭哭呢！

不過最後幾張那隻咖啡色的是不是叫楓狼？

不知道有沒有大叔~(被龍抓走)

好多的精彩照片哦，謝謝迪亞狼，至少能讓我乾過癮。 :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## 迪亞狼

> 罐頭也好想去啦~。
> 
> 嗚嗚~要不是快搬家了經濟拮据不然我也想去。
> 
> 是說好多獸裝哦，果然毛茸茸的最有愛呢！
> 
> COS裡面的好多動漫人物不太熟悉，哭哭呢！
> 
> 不過最後幾張那隻咖啡色的是不是叫楓狼？
> ...


咖啡色的是楓狼沒錯唷
黑色有狼頭高高的那位是卡薩爾的樣子
其他隻我目前不知道是誰呢...
有獸能幫忙認一下嗎 XD

FF 還會繼續辦下去，總有一次可以來啦OWO

----------


## 月光牙狼

小狼我好像有看到自己的背影

話說原來穿獸裝的各位是在下午的時候才出沒的嗎WWW

中午的時候都沒有什麼看到呢WW

話說好像很久沒追動畫的樣子好多的COSER都認不出來WWW

總之下次再看看可以看到有誰吧WWWWW

----------


## 迪亞狼

> 小狼我好像有看到自己的背影
> 
> 話說原來穿獸裝的各位是在下午的時候才出沒的嗎WWW
> 
> 中午的時候都沒有什麼看到呢WW
> 
> 話說好像很久沒追動畫的樣子好多的COSER都認不出來WWW
> 
> 總之下次再看看可以看到有誰吧WWWWW


毛毛大概中午就出現了唷
在樓梯那邊
能拍到四隻同時出現真的蠻高興的
不過前幾張照片，還有一隻沒有一起來拍 XD

我也沒追動畫，很多都認不出來+1

----------


## 神父

嗚，當時吾再三樓的樓梯窗口那邊看到。

雖然當時很想下去看，但是無奈學弟一直拉著吾要去看非常紳士的攤位。
所以就沒近距離看了。

當好不容易才陪學弟買完本子下去找尋獸影時，才發現都沒看獸影了。

現在由照片看，才發現每隻獸都好帥氣啊！
話說當天氣中午後變熱了，穿著的各位應該也會很熱吧。

不管怎麼說，各位真的辛苦了。


最後也感謝迪亞的拍攝分享給各位，吾在這邊感謝你。

----------


## 迪亞狼

****
有鑒於收到 Coser 撤照要求 , 為避免爭議 , 
本狼於狼之樂園論壇、個人噗浪、Facebook 私人社團 所張貼的毛毛照全數撤下 , 不再張貼。
造成該名 Coser 困擾在這公開道歉 , 對不起
****

----------

